# help! kindle 3 frozen



## ec1234 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys-- hoping someone had a fix.

My kindle 3 is stuck on a picture of marktwain, but has some lines on it. It won't wake up-- I have tried holding the power button for 15 seconds, 20 seconds, and then over a minute. The screen flickers a couple of times but nothing happens. 

Any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If there are lines go across/vertical/diagonal it is most likely a broken screen.


----------



## NENI670 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just got a Kindle 3 as a gift and haven't even had it a week yet. The screen is stuck on Harriet Beecher Stowe and I can't seem to restart it. I held the power for 15 seconds, 30 seconds, and for god knows how long and nothing happened. I let it charge over night and still nothing. I noticed though that while it was charging the orange light was on but as soon as I took it off the charger it went away and the whole time the screen has stayed the same...any suggestions on what to do next? I tried to contact Kindle support but since I don't know the purchase order number and account info they said there wasn't much they could do for me. They just "walked" me through all those steps for me to turn up empty handed  

Someone please help me...this is so depressing


----------



## VioletVal (Jul 26, 2010)

If you can, you should contact the person who gave you your Kindle and ask for the purchase order number and account info.  I recently had my Kindle screen freeze irreparably just four months after I purchased it.  I contacted Amazon and they sent me a replacement right away.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NENI670 said:


> I just got a Kindle 3 as a gift and haven't even had it a week yet. The screen is stuck on Harriet Beecher Stowe and I can't seem to restart it. I held the power for 15 seconds, 30 seconds, and for god knows how long and nothing happened.


God once had me hold the switch on my Kindle for about 2 minutes, and it finally rebooted.

Is there anything wrong with the picture? Any lines going through it?


----------



## NENI670 (Mar 11, 2011)

no there isn't any lines going through the picture. it just won't go away. so i should try to hold it longer and cross my fingers?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NENI670 said:


> no there isn't any lines going through the picture. it just won't go away. so i should try to hold it longer and cross my fingers?


Certainly doesn't hurt to try. As I said, it has taken mine up to two minutes to reboot from a freeze. The screen is not going to change until it boots up.


----------

